# door knobs



## mtakes (Jul 13, 2011)

what is in style for door knobs, finish and shape?


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I just did a quick search and found the following choices in finishes for door knobs:

Black (9) Bronze/Copper (180) Crystal (4) Distressed/Antique Brass (81) Distressed/Antique Nickel/Chrome (8) Distressed/Antique Pewter (26) Other (5) Polished/Bright Brass (162) Polished/Bright Nickel/Chrome (27) Satin Nickel/Chrome (238) Silver (2) Solid Colors (1) 
This needs to be a choice of what you like the look of. You can tell by the number of selections for each finish which seem to be selling best for the retailer. Your furnishings and style of your home come into play for this choice also. IMHO if you have lots of warm colors I would lean towards Brass or Antique Brass. Cooler colors work with Chrome and Nickel. 

I have not seen a big movement in one direction or the other.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The door knobs should match the vintage of the house and the style of the interior and especially the doors. My work was mainly on antique homes so I sent the hardware out for restoration or looked for nice brass or crystal knobs. They looked in place on panel doors but would look stupid on flat doors in modern construction. 

Contemporary doors seem to have a lot of lever type handles these days in different metal or even solid color finishes. They look nice to me in the correct situation. Some have a wonderful feel to them as you open the door and the inner workings do there thing. Others can rattle in my hand and wobble as you pull them back and forth perpendicular to the door. 

As mentioned, shop for nice hardware and maybe not at a box store. Get decent plating or other finishes that does not look tacky. Non box store door hardware will be built better and last longer too. Pay me now or pay me later sort of argument I guess and you may never encounter it even with cheap door hardware but if it happens it will probably be when one of your kids gets locked in the bathroom because the door hardware failed. 

"Daddy! Mommy! Am I going to die in here?"


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

The door knobs should match the vintage of the house and the style of the doors. My work was mainly on antique homes so I sent the hardware out for restoration or looked for nice brass or crystal knobs.

Contemporary doors seem to have a lot of lever type handles these days in different metal or even solid color finishes. They look nice to me in the correct situation. 

As mentioned, shop for nice hardware and maybe not at a box store. Get decent plating or other finishes that does not look tacky. Non box store door hardware will be built better and last longer too. Pay me now or pay me later sort of argument I guess and you may never encounter it even with cheap door hardware but if it happens it will probably be when one of your kids gets locked in the bathroom because the door hardware failed. 

"Mom! Dad! Am I going to die in here? What's taking so long to get a doorknob off!?"


----------

